# Is My Little Baby Going to Go Gay?



## Cruentus (Mar 3, 2007)

Warning: Although this link is "Christian," it is extremely anti-homosexual and in my opinion extremely offensive:

http://www.landoverbaptist.org/news0704/homoprevention.html

I don't know what there is to discuss here, but I heard about this on talk radio and had to post it here.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah, I'm pretty sure this whole site is a joke now.  At first I thought it was serious....


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 3, 2007)

That place is fubar, no question about it, it's  100% certifiable.
I think the entire intention of the website is to get people 'up in arms' etc.

Basically, it's a crock of, well that fical stuff.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 3, 2007)

Note: I just edited my posts because I was going on wrong presumptions made by talk radio tha this was a serious site. The topic isn't worth discussing in the study, as it is clearly a farse.



MBuzzy said:


> yeah, I'm pretty sure this whole site is a joke now. At first I thought it was serious....


 
Dude... your right. It has got to be a joke. The idiots on the talk radio segment were talking as if it were serious, so I was going on that presumption. Never mind.

Pretty much remove this whole damn thread, then, or move it to horror stories or something. It isn't really worth a discussion.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I still think it is worth discussion of just how demented this is....I mean, think about all of the time and effort that went in to this.

It actually had me fooled until I went around on the site a little more....there are things on there that no sane human could actually write in seriousness.

Now it is up for debate as to whether this was created as a joke or as a way to make people angry.......


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 3, 2007)

It's satire and sarcasm start to finish.  The general feeling I got while looking around was that it is a site created by someone with a decided dislike for the christian religion and is using the site to point out what he/she feels is how the christian world would act toward others if they had the chance.


----------



## Drac (Mar 3, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> It's satire and sarcasm start to finish.


 
I sure hope so..Othewise I gotta change to the Princess of Darkness...


----------



## tellner (Mar 3, 2007)

It's put out by the same people who do whitehouse.org. It's satire from start to finish.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> I sure hope so..Othewise I gotta change to the Princess of Darkness...


 

Oh no Drac not that you will always be the prince of darkness to all of us here.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 3, 2007)

tellner said:


> It's put out by the same people who do whitehouse.org. It's satire from start to finish.


 

I figure the same thing


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 3, 2007)

*Mod Note

Thread moved to Horror Stories.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator*


----------



## oddball (Mar 7, 2007)

well - if I remember right, the articles themselves are fictitious and satirical , but it's the links that are not. Usually, the links are based on someone's REAL opinions and writings... which are usually hard to tell from the articles =/


----------



## crushing (Mar 7, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Warning: Although this link is "Christian," it is extremely anti-homosexual and in my opinion extremely offensive:
> 
> http://www.landoverbaptist.org/news0704/homoprevention.html
> 
> I don't know what there is to discuss here, but I heard about this on talk radio and had to post it here.


 

That isn't really a Baptist or Christian site, it is a caricature of how they view Christians and their beliefs.  It's almost like blackface for religion.


----------



## blackxpress (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep, this one's a farce.  See http://www.snopes.com/religion/plastic.asp

This one, however, http://www.godhatesfags.com/ is real.  Just as disgusting as the Landover site but not meant to be satirical in any way.  

Scary how ignorant some people can be.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 8, 2007)

blackxpress said:


> Yep, this one's a farce. See http://www.snopes.com/religion/plastic.asp
> 
> This one, however, http://www.godhatesfags.com/ is real. Just as disgusting as the Landover site but not meant to be satirical in any way.
> 
> Scary how ignorant some people can be.


 
The second link goes to Phelps' place.  Don't go there unless you have a strong stomach.


----------



## searcher (Mar 8, 2007)

As coryks can atest by living in the same area as them, it is a pretty scary group(the Phelps group).   The truly sad part is that they are hurting the faith I love and take a stand for.   They call themselves Westboro Baptist Church, but they are not Baptist andthey are certainly not Christians.   Even though I am against homosexuality, I do NOT believe that God hates the homosexuals.   He hates the sin, not the sinner.   I don't like them for making Christians have a bad name, but I will not hate them.   They are in need of some witnessing.   JMHO.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 9, 2007)

searcher said:


> As coryks can atest by living in the same area as them, it is a pretty scary group(the Phelps group). The truly sad part is that they are hurting the faith I love and take a stand for. They call themselves Westboro Baptist Church, but they are not Baptist andthey are certainly not Christians. Even though I am against homosexuality, I do NOT believe that God hates the homosexuals. He hates the sin, not the sinner. I don't like them for making Christians have a bad name, but I will not hate them. They are in need of some witnessing. JMHO.


 

They remind me of the KKK.  The KKK claims to be Christian, Godly, etc.-  what a load of bull!  I agree with searcher, and will add that they should not judge...


----------

